# becoming a teacher



## ollyt2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone know what qualifications/experience you need as a teacher to get a visa for australia??


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

google search queensland college of teachers, this is the registering body in queensland


----------



## ollyt2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Than aussieboy


----------



## ollyt2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanx even lol


----------



## bennie (Apr 30, 2013)

More than a TEFL Cert, sorry


----------

